# Kirkland Fish Oil (USP)



## Big Smoothy (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes, I've searched threads, and googled.

But I have a serious question:

I am considereing buying my first jar of fish oil, ever.

I am considering buying the Kirkland brand (USP stamp).

I don't eat fish often.


Will this fish oil pill supplement make me healthier?

Is the data strong and consistent and relevant?

Thanks.

If those with knowledge reply I am buying my first big jar tomorrow morning.

Thanks, if you can help, Mr. Snafu.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 3, 2006)

Second question:

Will these fish oil pills/caps work better if I eat them with a table spoon (with my meal) of Extra Virgin Olive Oil?


----------



## topolo (Mar 3, 2006)

They are solid! get them with enteric coating


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 3, 2006)

Just buy them at costco like myself and Mudge does. Hell there $8 for 300 caps.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Just buy them at costco like myself and Mudge does. Hell there $8 for 300 caps.


Kirkland brand fish oils are the Costco ones.


----------



## Guru (Mar 3, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Just buy them at costco like myself and Mudge does. Hell there $8 for 300 caps.


Thats a good deal.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I will buy them today.  I'll take about 3,000 MGs per day.


----------

